# surprise find



## Bone Cold (Jun 23, 2004)

I couldn't help it, I had to dig through one of my Halloween totes the other day. In my diggings I came across a Halloween CD which was a freebie on a box of Count Chocula cereal. The first 8 tracks are kind of cheezy kiddy songs but the last track is an almost 17 min long track of halfway decent sound effect which blend together fairly well. Not a bad find for a freebie. [^] I guess I had never bothered listening through the entire CD. I'm planning on using it in our yard haunt this year.

That's a scary thought!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

We have that too from a few years back ,the kids love it!!

Happy Haunting!!!


----------

